# How I cured my IBS



## Esco (Feb 13, 2017)

Okay, so I'm not saying this will work for everyone, but it sure as heck worked for me.

When I say I cured my IBS I don't mean I feel a bit better, no I mean I CURED my IBS, as in its completely gone now!

IBS is caused IMO by a microbe inbalance and vitamin B12 deficiency.

Once there's a microbe inbalance Vit. B12 becomes depleted in the body, and its sets off loop where your stomach cannot absorb B12 from food, which leads to more microbe inbalance, which in turn leads to more B12 deficiency. It becomes a vicious cycle.

So here's how I cured it:

First, start taking Zaxine (Rifaxamin) to clear out any excessive SIBO.

You'll need to get a script from your doctor. Its not cheap, but its worth it.

Second, start taking regular probiotics and Align probiotic as well.

Don't go cheap on probiotics because you really get what you pay for. A good probiotic supplement should always be refrigerated.

Do this for a couple of months to balance your stomach microbe levels.

You then want to take the following vitamins to address your B12 deficiency:

Sublingual methylcobalamin 5,000 mcg once daily. Don't take B12 injections because you want the vitamin to go through your digestive system to repopulate your stomach with Vit. B12. Also make sure you get sublingual and not the regular tablet form.

Also take Vit. B complex, Vit. C, Vit. D, Vit. E and Vit. A.

You'll need to take these vitamins because you are likely deficient in them because your IBS prevented you from absorbing vitamins normally.

You should also take calcium/magnesium and if you're a woman take iron as well.

In addition you should also take digestive enzymes and a garlic supplement.

Do all this and your IBS should completely clear up in a few weeks or so.

And that is all


----------

